# Morgan "Salman" Strub, creator of digihitch.com



## bote (Apr 21, 2010)

about two weeks ago after a year-long battle with cancer. He was 35 and died in Phoenix with his famiy, in good spirits up until the very end, despite heavy pain and medication.
Anyone who ever met him at one of his New YEar's Slab CIty gatherings or anywhere else knows what a solid person and good storyteller he was.
RIP

for more information on his cancer, you can visit his sister's blog at 
Cancer caw.com - a cancer community resource


----------



## hawbs (Apr 22, 2010)

damn, the hitching stories on that site were what let me know there was another way to live my life...


----------



## spoorprint (Apr 24, 2010)

He was a really freindly patient web site manager.Put together a great resource.
It's a loss.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 27, 2010)

stp really owes a lot to digihitch. morgan was always really nice and friendly to me over email, and his site brought many, many people to stp through his links. truely a sad thing, he'll be missed by many. does anyone know what will happen to digihitch?


----------



## Mid (Jun 6, 2010)

Matt Pist said:


> stp really owes a lot to digihitch. morgan was always really nice and friendly to me over email, and his site brought many, many people to stp through his links. truely a sad thing, he'll be missed by many. does anyone know what will happen to digihitch?


 
Agreed. I've been a member of digihitch for about 2 to 3 years now.. I wonder also what will happen with the site. It would be a shame to let it go down. May Salmon rest in peace.


----------



## katbastard (Feb 26, 2011)

good, man i was the punk rock forum mod, despite the forum being dead all the time i was happy to be apart of the site and friends with morgan. here is a pic from the last time i spent time with him, at the britt, ia hobo gathering
View attachment 22315


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Mar 30, 2011)

it was because of this man, that i discovered digihitch, which led me to become a hitchhiker, and shake off the ways of the world. 

if it wasnt for him, I wouldnt be who I am now.

much love.
R.I.P.


----------



## cricket (Mar 30, 2011)

its because of digihitch that i started to get out, with out it i would have been lost. it made things much easier 

with out it i wouldnt be were and who i am now.

R.I.P salman wish i could have met you.


----------



## Nelco (Mar 31, 2011)

r.i.p. Strub


----------



## katbastard (Sep 16, 2011)

still can't believe your gone dude, sitting here in the slabs, i place i was brought to through one of the digihitch gatherings. well all of us will be here again this new years, the 2nd one with you.


----------



## Jdm81 (Sep 16, 2011)

sad news indeed! He'll surely be missed, Digihitch helped me work up the courage to go hitching for the first time..Im sure alot of folks can say the same thing


----------

